# Work on my Duck Pond



## dropNlop (May 12, 2015)

I have a about a 100 acres of beaver ponds in Alabama on the Tombigbee, and it is fully flooded now, but typically reaches it's prime capacity by january/december, if we get the necessary fall and winter rains, especially after dry summers. I was able to kill a lot of mallards, gads, you name it, but I feel like I could really turn this into a jam up whole. I'm open to ideas about forming a small club if the expenses will be extremely high, but what can I do this summer in terms of planting, creating a desirable habitat? It includes a large roost area which is like a bunch of flooded gum, as well, and about 4-5 seperate ponds all connected to the main duck pond which is prob 50 acres.


----------



## dropNlop (May 12, 2015)

Thanks for any advice guys!


----------



## Coach Reynolds (May 12, 2015)

The first thing is to put out as many wood duck nesting boxes as you can. Of course anyone who halfway knows me on here knows that's my response to just about anything improving duck holes. 

Check out the attachment on "The Clemson Beaver Pond Leveler." Hope that helps some.


----------



## across the river (May 12, 2015)

There isn't much of anything you can do (legally) in an Oxbow lake.   If it dries out any in the summer you could try to plant some Jap millet or maybe even buckwheat around the edges, but since you can't control the water that is going to be a hit or miss proposition.


----------



## Scrapy (May 13, 2015)

across the river said:


> There isn't much of anything you can do (legally) in an Oxbow lake.   If it dries out any in the summer you could try to plant some Jap millet or maybe even buckwheat around the edges, but since you can't control the water that is going to be a hit or miss proposition.



AMEN!

Just how much water control do you have? Is The actual water controlled by Corps dykes? The "wetlands" certainly are controlled by the Corps even if it ain't got dykes controlling it.


----------



## paulito (May 13, 2015)

I hunt over there on the tom a good bit. Not to discourage you but i wouldn't put a ton of money into it as you are competing with a TON of habitat up and down the river. If you have ducks already coming in not over hunting it will likely be your best bet. Small improvements like adding some milet or opening up select holes and what not are fine but you are somewhat controlled by what is going on with the river.


----------



## dropNlop (May 13, 2015)

As of now, there isn't any water control. I basically have to pray for rain. I do have two creeks which remain flowing all year that run through my swamp. It seems like some sort of leveler would be easy. Planting is going to be tough though. From my experience, corn ponds are the most productive, but that prob isn't an option for me right now. Will jap millet or something similar make a big difference?


----------



## dropNlop (May 13, 2015)

I only hunt it a few times a year. In november I was seeing hundreds of gads, teal, woodies, few mallards, geese, etc. In january, nearly all mallards, gads, few other species,plenty of canada's


----------



## dropNlop (May 13, 2015)

What I'm getting towards is that it has the potential and I want to capitalize.


----------



## Hunteradams (May 13, 2015)

Smart weed and rice can grow in and out of water. So they give some flexibility on the water level


----------



## Scrapy (May 14, 2015)

When the water is high and I can pole my boat to your oxbow. Who's oxbow is it? Not being nosey, just askin.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (May 14, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> When the water is high and I can pole my boat to your oxbow. Who's oxbow is it? Not being nosey, just askin.



youll need a goat and a bail of hay with you.


----------



## dropNlop (May 14, 2015)

Y'all are ridiculous. Can we get some constructive criticism. I call them oxbows, but they are really just beaver ponds. And I can promise you you won't be getting any boat in there. There is one that is certainly an old oxbow, but isn't more than an acre or two, and it's certainly not where the birds hold. So much for thinking I might benefit from posting on here


----------



## maconbacon (May 14, 2015)

As others have said, Japanese millet around the edges may work. For areas that are permanently flooded, try some aquatic plants. Sago pond tubers, banana water lillies, duck weed, etc. There are several nurseries online that sell seeds for the purpose of waterfowl management. I threw some sago into one of my ponds this year, we'll see how it works out. Got them from Wildlife Nurseries, Inc in Wisconsin.

If you have a bunch of cover over the water, clearing out spots can help too. More sunlight reaching the water = more plant growth = more duck food. They also can provide shooting lanes.


----------



## Coach Reynolds (May 14, 2015)

I don't know if this is what your looking for but check out this Wetland Plant's


----------



## g0nef1sshn (May 14, 2015)

maconbacon said:


> If you have a bunch of cover over the water, clearing out spots can help too. More sunlight reaching the water = more plant growth = more duck food. They also can provide shooting lanes.



This makes sense and would probably help out whatever you do plant.


----------



## across the river (May 14, 2015)

dropNlop said:


> Y'all are ridiculous. Can we get some constructive criticism. I call them oxbows, but they are really just beaver ponds. And I can promise you you won't be getting any boat in there. There is one that is certainly an old oxbow, but isn't more than an acre or two, and it's certainly not where the birds hold. So much for thinking I might benefit from posting on here



There is a big difference between an oxbow and a beaver pond.  An oxbow is made when the river cuts itself off for a shorter route via erosion over time, and is typically attached to the river itself.    A beaver pond is where  beavers dam up a creek.  They aren't even remotely the same.  You didn't get any constructive advice, because you ask about improving oxbow lakes and there is virtually nothing you can do legally to improve an oxbow lake.  If it is indeed a beaver pond with a beaver dam, you need to install a Clemson leveler(google it if you don't what it is).  This will allow you to legally drain the beaver pond, plant it, and re-flood.  If you want the right answers, you have to ask the right questions.


----------



## Scrapy (May 16, 2015)

across the river said:


> There is a big difference between an oxbow and a beaver pond.  An oxbow is made when the river cuts itself off for a shorter route via erosion over time, and is typically attached to the river itself.    A beaver pond is where  beavers dam up a creek.  They aren't even remotely the same.  You didn't get any constructive advice, because you ask about improving oxbow lakes and there is virtually nothing you can do legally to improve an oxbow lake.  If it is indeed a beaver pond with a beaver dam, you need to install a Clemson leveler(google it if you don't what it is).  This will allow you to legally drain the beaver pond, plant it, and re-flood.  If you want the right answers, you have to ask the right questions.


And provide a heck of a lot more information. Possibly even Google Earth a photo of your/or our duck hunting place.


----------



## king killer delete (May 16, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> And provide a heck of a lot more information. Possibly even Google Earth a photo of your/or our duck hunting place.



Scrapy he can send you a PM with that info.


----------



## kevbo3333 (May 16, 2015)

I think planting wild rice could work if you maintain a little water. Rice grows from 6-42 inches of water depending on how clear the water is. Rice also like a slow moving water which you might have around the creeks. Other than rice in the water you might have to plant millet around the edges. when the water levels start to rise in the fall winter you should have some food dropping in the water. If you have food you will have ducks. Good luck I am in the same situation as you with controlling my water level.


----------



## dropNlop (May 18, 2015)

Thanks, guys! And I apologize for not being more specific


----------

